
Ruby instagram bot and scrapper - evanilla
https://github.com/eVanilla/instabot.rb
======
JohnStudio
Instagram is already onto the script, and remote login via. Tor. Out of the
box, the randomization of TOR + user will get you pretty quickly flagged,
because the static information security that Instagram sets up has an
authentication ring and if you aren't on it, it won't log you in. Namely ->
comparing the IP of your normal activity with the random activity (geographic
check via. your Tor browser to normal login). Now, if you are an established
user you can have the Instagram window open and if you are logged in during
the 1-2 login attempts .. you can refresh and confirm your TOR browser is you.
But that defeats the purpose of TOR. Secondly, the need to refresh during Ruby
script to TOR login has to be pretty quick .. like 1-2 seconds of refresh in
your browser .. so that your script validates. I would suggest a pause switch
or a setting saying if login fails / pause it so you can authentication with
the counter confirm from Instagram in your browser.

It's pretty skeevy - this bot is. But ya, it will get your shit nuked really
fast, based on terms and how often Instagram roving security hounds can be.

Anyway .. might want to make it a lot less "automatic" and make it a useful
tool for your contacts only vs. tag based. Maybe received a little bit more ..
warmly, let's say.

------
csmattryder
This tool is a violation of Instagram's Terms of Service [0], appears to take
a plaintext password (over oAuth2, in 2018?)

and seems to do just about everything the official API does - but runs you the
risk of getting banned.

[0]
[https://help.instagram.com/478745558852511](https://help.instagram.com/478745558852511),
General Conditions, item 10

~~~
ryanlol
>and seems to do just about everything the official API does - but runs you
the risk of getting banned.

Did you even look at the README.md? It is very hard to miss that the main
purpose of this library is to do things not allowed by the ToS and not
supported by the API.

~~~
csmattryder
Yeah, I was hoping for some semi-legitimate usage examples.

Well, "caveat emptor", I say. This is a Facebook company, after all.

------
chatmasta
Nice scrapper. Good luck _escapping_ the FB cease and desist! It will be
printed on some heavy legal _papper_ , maybe even _stappled_ together with a
_stappler._

This library is an enabbler!

------
amolo
Awesome

